# How long before change noted



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I am planning on going on a fairly extreme diet (for only a short time) of only a few foods to see if some of my symptoms are due to an allergy or intolerance.

I was wondering whether anyone knew of any empirical research with regards to food intolerances and allergies you have to remove the offending foodstuff before you note a symptomatic change?


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

It really depends on what diet, what sensitivies, and what causes said sensitivity. For instance, I went on the low FODMAPs diet and it took me about three weeks to really notice a difference. Now, as long as I stick to the diet and keep a low-stress environment, I can manage without painkillers or anything.

I recommend you give any new diet a MINIMUM of two weeks to see results, and once you pick one you've gotta commit hardcore. No cheating, no "well, maybe just a little" etc. for it to really work, then test foods individually. Put a few days before and after each new food, and remove the tolerated foods again during other tests to prevent contamination.

TLDR here's a good resource for how to initiate then challenge a generic elimination diet. http://www.precisionnutrition.com/elimination-diet


----------

